# Please Help!!!! Pet Urine and Laminate Floors



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Jessica89 said:


> So please, can anyone tell me if it's possible, that dog urine can cause that kind of damage to a laminate floor? Or is my landlord just trying to keep my security deposit...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Yes, urine can do all kinds of damage, and probably yes, unfortunately for you.

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Any type of moisture can damage a laminate floor over time. Did the dog urine do it? Who knows? A bathroom is a bad place for laminate, anyway.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

The landlord seems to have the upper hand here especially since he has your deposit and he knows about the dog living there. Laminate flooring is easily damaged by moisture and should never have been used in a bathroom. Pets generally cause an increase in the rent/deposit so check out your contract for more information about additional liability. Next time before renting be sure to check laminate floor etc conditions and take pictures and notes


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Agreed, you landlord is going to keep your deposit in this situation and if your dog has a bladder control problem, he is probably justified in doing so. If it was your own house that you were trying to sell, you would still have to get rid of the urine smell and it would cost you more that the amount of your deposit. If you look at it that way, your still came out ahead of your landlord, if that's any consolation.


----------



## ews (May 12, 2010)

Yes, dog urine that seep into the flooring and ruin it underneath. Pets are hard on flooring. That is the reason why many landlords do not like tolerating them in their property. They just cause so much damage. There is a good chance the landlord has a valid complaint again you.


----------



## PARIS (May 28, 2010)

*Please help with dog urine.*

I just wrote a thread on this.. Yes, they can damage a floor. My floors are around 13 years old and they are ruined. The urine runs down in the laminate and it actually gets soft. and I have places you would not believe. Almost every seam is buckling. You will have to pay up, sorry!!!


----------

